# Ubuntu Supported Hardware - 3G Data Card



## chris (Aug 6, 2014)

I am looking to get 3G BSNL connection. I do have Idea NetSetter, that is locked to their SIM. So i am planing to get a 3G data card (3G Dongle/Pen drive) and use it with BSNL SIM, so i can use it with other providers if needed.

Is there a List of hardware that is compatible with Ubuntu ? I am using Ubuntu 14.04.

I will be getting from Flipkart or Amazon.in

3g Dongle - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com

Any suggestions ?


----------



## josin (Aug 6, 2014)

chris said:


> I am looking to get 3G BSNL connection. I do have Idea NetSetter, that is locked to their SIM. So i am planing to get a 3G data card (3G Dongle/Pen drive) and use it with BSNL SIM, so i can use it with other providers if needed.
> 
> Is there a List of hardware that is compatible with Ubuntu ? I am using Ubuntu 14.04.
> 
> ...



buy one with WiFi capability, So that you can use it with any WiFi device to get the net. this will be a good choice Huawei E8231 Data Card - Huawei: Flipkart.com


----------



## chris (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you   [MENTION=139573]josin[/MENTION] for the suggestion. I don't really need  WiFi. Kids already slowing up my internet watching youtube, not planing to share 3G. Device with WiFi is more complicated to get working with Ubuntu than one with less features ? If i go with non WiFi model, which one is best ? 

if this device is better, i with go with it, but i don't think i will need WiFi.


----------



## josin (Aug 7, 2014)

chris said:


> Device with WiFi is more complicated to get working with Ubuntu than one with less features ?.



Lol....not at all. Its much easier than switching your lap top on. The model I mentioned automatically identifies all most all the carriers in India. What you need to do is to put the sim in and switch it on. Ubuntu will recognize your wifi and if there is a password put it in and voila you are connected. On the other hand buying a USB dongle is much cheaper but installing it in Ubuntu will be a real pain. I do not think any of the usb dongles comes with linux drivers...so its always better to have a wifi capable dongle.

Ps: if you don't want your kids to hijack your bandwidth, don't give them the password. Look here for how to st up a WiFi with password


----------



## chris (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, that is good idea. I don't think about it as i use desktop with no WiFi, i will get a WiFi USB device too, i have another PC running Ubuntu 12.04.4 that use WiFi to connect to internet, the USB device work perfectly fine with it.


```
# lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
...
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04ca:0061 Lite-On Technology Corp. 
#
```


----------



## josin (Aug 7, 2014)

chris said:


> Thanks, that is good idea. I don't think about it as i use desktop with no WiFi, i will get a WiFi USB device too, i have another PC running Ubuntu 12.04.4 that use WiFi to connect to internet, the USB device work perfectly fine with it.


 Damn linux...they recognize everything now... (My laptop is also running on ubuntu...the gnome version 14.04)

check out at amazon few bucks less than flipkart.....Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Huawei E8231 Data Card


----------



## chris (Aug 23, 2014)

I purchased Huawei E8231 Data Card from flipkart. For some reason, i only get internet some times. Most of the time i get slow net for few minute, then disconnect. The device heats up too when i use first few times, now it is not that much heating, look like it lost something 

I tried with 3 Sim, all same, most of the time it says no signal and stuff. I have idea netsetter, it work perfectly with good speed. I asked FK to cancel order, no reply yet, look like they will send a new one (i will be happy if they just cancel order as i wasted lot of time with this device).

I also purchase  TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N, it works perfectly fine with Ubuntu 14.04


```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
```

Look like all these devices are made by Qualcomm.

Netsetter provided device also works perfectly fine on ubuntu now, initially i had some problem, some how it got fixed now.


```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
```

I need to unlock this when i have a working 2nd device, so if unlock fail, i still can use other device


----------



## chris (Aug 27, 2014)

Flipkart repplaced the device. I was not happy that i have to use this device again.. anyway i decided to keep it even if it won't work in my area as netsetter will do for now. I run a speed test, i got best speed i ever got in my PC..

*www.speedtest.net/result/3716749000.png

Speed with previous device (this speed won't last more than few minutes, then device keep saying no service).

*www.speedtest.net/result/3704373185.png

Speed with Idea netsetter device ( Huawei E398)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3704382209.png

Speed with BSNL 3G (Huawei E8231)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3716813932.png

New test server is differnt, but from same area. Anyway new card works fine.

Now i tested with device plugged in one of the USB port and connected with WiFi. If i reboot PC (Ubuntu 14.04) with device connected, i will get the device working as Modem (i get a virtual interface). No special software provided for Linux users, have some software for Windows and Mac OS.


----------



## dissel (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello experts I bought this Huawei E8321 after knowing it from here for the first time and read extensievly the user review of the flipkart. The device is awesome...used it with my Ubuntu netbook / laptop as well tablets and even with my smart phone. It is a walking Wi-Fi Hot Spot (E8321 +  Nokia DC -16 Power Bank) facilty to me.

Now my question is, 

I'm using BSNL 3G USIM.....Huawei's Quick manual says, Staedy Blue 3G light turn Staedy Orange when it is in 3G+ mode, but I never expeinced any Orange LED.....Only Light Blueish when transfering Data or so...and when not in use it turned Blue in 3G mode.

Is it alright or my device is faulty ? Can anyone confirm my doubt.

My connection stat is below ->

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 15, 2014)

Does your place have range for the 3g+?


----------



## dissel (Sep 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Does your place have range for the 3g+?



Yes...I believe my area covered with 3G+


----------

